# "Weird" turn ons?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What's yours? Don't have to be sexual just something that makes you feel good.

mines women's soft voices, even Gail platt would get an hour in bed just so I could get the relaxing voice after lol  . Posh voice to that does it. I could probably be talked into anything by a woman with a nice voice.

speed is also a good turn on, gets the sences alive and there's no feeling better than where the car or bike gets to a point of just about gripping the road, where wrong turn and it could be curtains.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

had an ex who got off at the thought of me with someone else...


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cougars


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Lats


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

my fiancées sister


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chubby women


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I won't go there.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Chubby women


Oh yeah chubby women I forgot that one


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I won't go there.


No please do mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I also forgot

Women with braces, ginger birds and chubby birds


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> No please do mate


PMSL mate. Got slated last time.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Aussiechrisco said:


> my sister


Fixed


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> mines women's soft voices, even Gail platt would get an hour in bed just so I could get the relaxing voice after lol  .


I can only imagine banging Gail Platt would be like banging E.T


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> PMSL mate. Got slated last time.


Lol well I won't tell anyone I promise. Aslong as its legal its all fine mate


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Really skinny birds !

Nice ankles !

Married women !


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching my sexy wife sucking another guys cock!!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Endur0 said:


> I can only imagine banging Gail Platt would be like banging E.T


Couldn't care less mate with that relaxing voice lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hands. Driving. The "v" bit. Heights.


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

ginger birds


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hands. Driving. The "v" bit. Heights.


You like heights? I don't mind looking down it never bothers me but if I'm up high and I look up I feel strange. Eg if I'm at the top of a tower at a castle and I look up it just feels uneasy. I suppose to others its the opposite and they get it looking down


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

birds with tats


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Lol well I won't tell anyone I promise. Aslong as its legal its all fine mate


I din't care if it was legal or not at the time tbh. Sorry got slated for using tbh by a certain member. He said i was to old LOL.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Endur0 said:


> I can only imagine banging Gail Platt would be like banging E.T


Is E.T your weird turn on?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> Watching my sexy wife sucking another guys cock!!!


Drop me a pm


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

blue eyes, bizzare but i think every lass i have been with has had blue eyes


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

reidp said:


> birds with tats


There's a girl who works in the petrol station by me, not my usual type. She has piercings and loads of tattoos but she is so dam cute and sexy. I bet there's a right animal in there lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> You like heights? I don't mind looking down it never bothers me but if I'm up high and I look up I feel strange. Eg if I'm at the top of a tower at a castle and I look up it just feels uneasy. I suppose to others its the opposite and they get it looking down


I jumped out of a helicopter on a bungee. Lol


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Is E.T your weird turn on?


How did you guess? Seeing as you wrote you enjoy seeing your sexy wife suck another guys cock, would you get off if she was sucking E.Ts cock?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> blue eyes, bizzare but i think every lass i have been with has had blue eyes


Lol if I can find it ill pm u a pic of a girl I dated she had the biggest bluest eyes I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Girls peeing themselves.......


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow! Type Gail platt ET in to google images, there's apparently a topless pic of her. Her boobs are in great shape compared to her face :turned:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Endur0 said:


> How did you guess? Seeing as you wrote you enjoy seeing your sexy wife suck another guys cock, would you get off if she was sucking E.Ts cock?


i believe that was mrenigma lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

A bird with a clean soft english accent, bonus if she's able to sing well. That gives me a brain-boner.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Endur0 said:


> How did you guess? Seeing as you wrote you enjoy seeing your sexy wife suck another guys cock, would you get off if she was sucking E.Ts cock?


Wrong person.

But as far as i can remember E.T doesnt have a c0ck unless u know something i dont


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I din't care if it was legal or not at the time tbh. Sorry got slated for using tbh by a certain member. He said i was to old LOL.


Well tell him bollox lol. We are not here to judge mate. I'd probably end up murdering someone for a woman with the right voice lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Drop me a pm


Lol very quick


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I jumped out of a helicopter on a bungee. Lol


Lol nah I couldn't do that lol. The helicopter ride yes the bungee ill leave to u lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Well tell him bollox lol. We are not here to judge mate. I'd probably end up murdering someone for a woman with the right voice lol


Thanks mate. She had a really sexy voice.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I like to tie a woman up and tickle her. Only my first mrs who let me do that lol.

Makes for interesting viewing on xhamster


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Wrong person.
> 
> But as far as i can remember E.T doesnt have a c0ck unless u know something i dont


Oh yeah sorry. But I'm gonna change the subject, I'm getting images lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Donkey punching birds


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Donkey punching birds


Get away with that much lol?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol nah I couldn't do that lol. The helicopter ride yes the bungee ill leave to u lol.


I went on to jump of bridges and alsorts after that lol


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

Dolly Parton


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Get away with that much lol?


Well...they don't really complain much after lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I went on to jump of bridges and alsorts after that lol


Lol no thank you not for me  . I bet the feeling of relief is amazing when the rope snaps you back up cuz it has to be going through your mind as you plummet to the ground "will this rope do its job?"


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

reidp said:


> Dolly Parton


Oh yeah I bet there's still some stability in those fun bags


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Well...they don't really complain much after lol


Haha I imagine not mate


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

No specific turn ons, my type is just 3 things, female, human and a alive, and the last two aren't even that important.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol no thank you not for me  . I bet the feeling of relief is amazing when the rope snaps you back up cuz it has to be going through your mind as you plummet to the ground "will this rope do its job?"


That's the one thing you have to sort first you need hundred percent confidence in the rope or bunjee. And then you're fine.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Sure I spotted a few stranglers in the previous posts lol after reading those I don't even know what to say seems ET is a good bet!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's the one thing you have to sort first you need hundred percent confidence in the rope or bunjee. And then you're fine.


Until I'm on the way back up I wouldn't trust anything except the floor doin its job of stopping me lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> Sure I spotted a few stranglers in the previous posts lol after reading those I don't even know what to say seems ET is a good bet!


Et turns u on lol?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Endur0 said:


> I can only imagine banging Gail Platt would be like banging E.T


http://i.imgur.com/KII7a.gif


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Et turns u on lol?


Gail platt certainly does so I guess that's a yes :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> Gail platt certainly does so I guess that's a yes :whistling:


That's two she is goin to have then lol. Is it the voice for you aswel?


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> That's two she is goin to have then lol. Is it the voice for you aswel?


Chipmunk like cougar that's what does it for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big strong men that stop me breathing when they .......... Can't say it's too weird :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Big strong men that stop me breathing when they .......... Can't say it's too weird :whistling:


Goooooo onnnnnnnn


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Big strong men that stop me breathing when they .......... Can't say it's too weird :whistling:


Same here!!

wait wut...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Goooooo onnnnnnnn


Whispers..( sit on me) shhhhhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> Same here!!
> 
> wait wut...


Lol...really??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Whispers..( sit on me) shhhhhh


You missed the H out of the 'sit'.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You missed the H out of the 'sit'.


Nooooo that's vile!!!!


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...really??


Lol no, I'm a dude


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

bird in a relationship, you know shes naughty


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I always go for a cheeky hair pull followed by a cheeky strangle, Can only say no.

Checked shirts and tight jeans yum


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Anything that begs the sentence "Yeah, we'd better put a few towels over the bed first".


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Foreign accents. I was speaking to a Hungarian lass at work the other week and it didn't matter that she was very attractive looking, I could have knocked one out just listening to her. Haha.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Laddered or torn tights!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> What's yours? Don't have to be sexual just something that makes you feel good.
> 
> mines women's soft voices, even Gail platt would get an hour in bed just so I could get the relaxing voice after lol  . Posh voice to that does it. I could probably be talked into anything by a woman with a nice voice.
> 
> speed is also a good turn on, gets the sences alive and there's no feeling better than where the car or bike gets to a point of just about gripping the road, where wrong turn and it could be curtains.


gail platt.now i know this is a wind up ,if you had said ET look a likes then i could understand .lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Right now anything turn me on,,, but just love to play with massive tits ,,,the bigger the better haha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Whispers..( sit on me) shhhhhh


Lol ;-) ;-) ;-).


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

graham58 said:


> gail platt.now i know this is a wind up ,if you had said ET look a likes then i could understand .lol


I dont find her attractive its just that voice lol. I lose all power in my legs haha


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Mary Poppins!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I dont find her attractive its just that voice lol. I lose all power in my legs haha


Lol ur so weird Harrison...in a nice way. How am I gonna watch corrie now without thinking Gail's voice does it for ya...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Yoga pants... Glasses.... Pig Tails.... Big boobs... small boobs.... MILFs.... Squirters.... Orgies.... Just the usual run of the mill stuff.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chavvy birds , bums , perfume , eyes , smile , and lots of things im not saying .


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Tied up and helpless women


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Couldn't care less mate with that relaxing voice lol.


http://twitpic.com/27nl94


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Wow! Type Gail platt ET in to google images, there's apparently a topless pic of her. Her boobs are in great shape compared to her face :turned:


Droooopy T.ts

http://twitpic.com/27nl94


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

OptimumPT said:


> Droooopy T.ts
> 
> http://twitpic.com/27nl94


are they beyond saving? Or could you still t!t [email protected] with them?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Feet


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Tied up and helpless women


As in hog tied or just tied??


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 on chavy birds, especially ones with nike air maxs and velour tracksuits


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> This



View attachment 152071


:whistling:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> View attachment 152071
> 
> 
> :whistling:


definetly should of hired you for the movie. I got one of his masks but its the comic one lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Captain lats said:


> definetly should of hired you for the movie. I got one of his masks but its the comic one lol.


Lol i wore that to a sex club it went down rather well :devil2:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> View attachment 152071
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Hahahahaha  not bad!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Hahahahaha  not bad!


thanks 

have you got the fanny pad off your nose yet ? (that came under weird turn on`s :devil2: )


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ur so weird Harrison...in a nice way. How am I gonna watch corrie now without thinking Gail's voice does it for ya...


Haha weird= interesting in my book . I nearly got off on it yesterday when she was talkin to audrey about goin to see the burglar ;-).


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

hairy lasses


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol i wore that to a sex club it went down rather well :devil2:


You legend lol

Where was the club? Don't say Gotham city Ffs


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> You legend lol
> 
> Where was the club? Don't say Gotham city Ffs


thats relevant to your avatar.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Eating pineapple (no idea why), Bane, beards & men holding puppies.

Others I can't mention hahah.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> thats relevant to your avatar.


Well spotted.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Think mine are only suitable for MA....... Someone start a thread?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> thanks
> 
> have you got the fanny pad off your nose yet ? (that came under weird turn on`s :devil2: )


Yeahhhh haha that came off 4 days after the op but I still have bruising under my eyes and on my eyelids...and no kidding - my bloodshot eye is SO freakin badass - anyone that looks at me has a double take.

I actually went straight back to the gym yesterday (7th day) morning after landing home, and I've literally had to cake my face in make-up to look semi normal!

But I'm actually enjoying the terminator eye. A bit of fun! I'll need to update my thread actually...

Here's before/after make-up yesterday - still freaky!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Eating pineapple (no idea why), Bane, beards & men holding puppies.
> 
> Others I can't mention hahah.


Haha. The whole time I thought you were male...until now. After reading your avi properly...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I dont find her attractive its just that voice lol. I lose all power in my legs haha


what about moira stuart then she had a nice voice,you could have spanked the monkey while listening to the news ,that would have been a first lol.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> Watching my sexy wife sucking another guys cock!!!


message me mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> had an ex who got off at the thought of me with someone else...


Why is he your ex?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

kristina said:


> Yeahhhh haha that came off 4 days after the op but I still have bruising under my eyes and on my eyelids...and no kidding - my bloodshot eye is SO freakin badass - anyone that looks at me has a double take.
> 
> I actually went straight back to the gym yesterday (7th day) morning after landing home, and I've literally had to cake my face in make-up to look semi normal!
> 
> ...


How'd you do that?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> How'd you do that?


I've just returned from having surgery - check out my thread to see a pretty graphic diary of my journey hah...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266288


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i Love woman in glasses, so sexy.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

kristina said:


> I've just returned from having surgery - check out my thread to see a pretty graphic diary of my journey hah...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266288


Your nuts!!!!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Certain smells turn me on, if she smells nice she is getting raped. (consented rape obviously...maybe)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Pregnant women :blush:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Certain smells turn me on, if she smells nice she is getting raped. (consented rape obviously...maybe)


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

graham58 said:


> what about moira stuart then she had a nice voice,you could have spanked the monkey while listening to the news ,that would have been a first lol.


Yeah until she starts laughing then she needs gagging up lol


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Watching her with someone else,done it with men and women, :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MRENIGMA said:


> You legend lol
> 
> Where was the club? Don't say Gotham city Ffs


no i dont go to clubs where my hideouts are ..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Yeahhhh haha that came off 4 days after the op but I still have bruising under my eyes and on my eyelids...and no kidding - my bloodshot eye is SO freakin badass - anyone that looks at me has a double take.
> 
> I actually went straight back to the gym yesterday (7th day) morning after landing home, and I've literally had to cake my face in make-up to look semi normal!
> 
> ...


hahaha thats awesome , pretty hot aswell , hope you`ve told people a bit of spunk caught you in the eye just to laugh inside while they squirm thinking of a retort :lol:

i burst blood vessels in both my eyes squatting last year .

View attachment 152092


yours is better though lol


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Billy Piper.

That's not weird though.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Strapons.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

kristina said:


> Haha. The whole time I thought you were male...until now. After reading your avi properly...


Haha oh dear! Sorry XD Maybe I should change my avi! Your eye looks so bad a$$!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> hahaha thats awesome , pretty hot aswell , hope you`ve told people a bit of spunk caught you in the eye just to laugh inside while they squirm thinking of a retort :lol:
> 
> i burst blood vessels in both my eyes squatting last year .
> 
> ...


High five!

Haha! Nooooooo but I did joke to a couple of guys that I was benching 100k and BAM! Funny.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I really fancy a threesome now with Gail plat and Moira Stewart


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Billy Piper.
> 
> That's not weird though.


Chris Evans has been there... Do you really wanna?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Lesbian orgy with a donkey in the background


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Lesbian orgy with a donkey in the background


Is the donkey there for ornemental purposes or will it participating?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Russian Woman's accent. (European for the matter.)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> Russian Woman's accent. (European for the matter.)


Yep definately, swedish accent as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Otters.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cooltt said:


> Otters.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Chav sloots.


Haha nice shoes. I no of a famous pedo from the 70s who had those kind of shoes... Maybe she is in his gang


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

GaryMatt said:


> Billy Piper.
> 
> That's not weird though.


I can see that. Really huge mouth.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Chav sloots.


Lol I know her shes from my town, she was on x factor aswell. Not sure if she's still on but you can rent her from adultwork.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Is the donkey there for ornemental purposes or will it participating?


That's down to the girls


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Bonnie rotten , that bitch fascinates me , so so damaged yet to fuking hot , if pretty much any other bird did the **** she does I wouldn't wanna watch it , yet she does it boing cocks on fire ??


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol I know her shes from my town, she was on x factor aswell. Not sure if she's still on but you can rent her from adultwork.


Are you from Wakey?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> Are you from Wakey?


Yep  are you?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yep  are you?


Nah I'm from Doncaster! Not sure if I want to admit that on a public forum  but yeah she was sh!te on X Factor!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah until she starts laughing then she needs gagging up lol


yeah i remember.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol I know her shes from my town, she was on x factor aswell. Not sure if she's still on but you can rent her from adultwork.


Just looked on adultworks, some of those escorts are fecking hot


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> Nah I'm from Doncaster! Not sure if I want to admit that on a public forum  but yeah she was sh!te on X Factor!


Work in Doncaster most days, would move there, whsts it like living there?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

most of these are fairly "normal" turn ons no "weird" ones

apart from gail platt thats just damn wrong on nay level no matter how much test im jabbing


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 152083


stop it lats, a bitch that farts is a bitch that that smells of ****.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

What's with u lot calling females bitches...quit that rubbish....and try sticking to the brief.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like milfs with really big behinds :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> i like milfs with really big behinds :blush:


So anyone over 16 yrs :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> So anyone over 16 yrs :laugh:


lol no theyve gotta be mature women :tongue:

but anyone women with really accentuated curves has me dribbling


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> I like to tie a woman up and tickle her. Only my first mrs who let me do that lol.
> 
> Makes for interesting viewing on xhamster


Did you make all the wierd baby-like voices when you were ticklng her?


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Suicide girls (not girls commiting it but the tattooed emo kind:laugh


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Women with foreign accents, Eastern European or any European accent really. Ever heard your name said in a foreign accent by a woman? Hot as hell.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> Did you make all the wierd baby-like voices when you were ticklng her?


Haha no I get more dominant in my voice instead


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Chris Evans has been there... Do you really wanna?


I would kiss that gurl to pieces.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Work in Doncaster most days, would move there, whsts it like living there?


I love it! I know a lot of people that don't too but they are usually people that have never left :whistling:

I lived in Gloucester for 2 years & couldn't wait to get back to sunny Donny!

ETA: It's got everything you need really, good shopping/eating, loads of good schools, close to Sheffield/Leeds/York, nearest airport is 20 mins away, it's close to UK holiday places like the Yorkshire Dales - only reason I'd move away is if it were to go abroad, even then I wouldn't move permanently.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thai ladyboys :blowme:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DLChappers said:


> I love it! I know a lot of people that don't too but they are usually people that have never left :whistling:
> 
> I lived in Gloucester for 2 years & couldn't wait to get back to sunny Donny!
> 
> ETA: It's got everything you need really, good shopping/eating, loads of good schools, close to Sheffield/Leeds/York, nearest airport is 20 mins away, it's close to UK holiday places like the Yorkshire Dales - only reason I'd move away is if it were to go abroad, even then I wouldn't move permanently.


We live near Sheffield, work in Doncaster and shop in Nottingham, Sheffield is a dump.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

younglad18 said:


> Thai ladyboys :blowme:


I'm surprised this ain't come up more lol


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

saxondale said:


> We live near Sheffield, work in Doncaster and shop in Nottingham, Sheffield is a dump.


Haha yes it is! I hate the city but it has Meadowhall & Centretainment - also Sheffield arena or whatever it's called now. Easy to get to via car or public transport


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> I'm surprised this ain't come up more lol


I've been twice and still haven't done one haha maybe next time just make sure I don't tell anyone :beer:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Women with foreign accents, Eastern European or any European accent really. Ever heard your name said in a foreign accent by a woman? Hot as hell.


I can just imagine it now ' epic squats' in a Peruvian accent lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

younglad18 said:


> I've been twice and still haven't done one haha maybe next time just make sure I don't tell anyone :beer:


There all over the place over there ain't they? Some look like women others are horrificly bad lol I watched that ladyboys documentary


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jimmy Carr on just how sexy Rachel Riley is: "I would crawl one mile naked over broken glass just to suck the d1ck of the last man to fvck her!".

She is absolutely the hottest thing I can imagine - but the fantasy is now spoiled thinking I'd be forever pestered by Jimmy Carr! Or there again........


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Anal beads


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> Anal beads


Using or receiving??


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Using or receiving??


Receiving.....just when I'm about to bolt the wife rips them out, it's mental, dunno whether I'm gonna cum or **** myself.....

Turn into such a dirty Cnut on gear lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

first few seconds of this. cor blimey if she spoke to me like that we wouldnt even make it up the stairs. dunno about an hour gail give me ten seconds i'm done now keep talking


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

man been working hard body smell...mmmmm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Woman that are -

Annoying

Ask stupid questions all the time

Ask for advice but never listen to it

Don't take constructive criticism well

Call men stalkers for no reason

So, @Loveleelady, when are we going out? Lol.

Only messing with you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> man been working hard body smell...mmmmm


i like women when they sweat abit lol. not like "i dunno how to have a bath smell" but the "i have been for a jog and im sweaty" kind of smell


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Woman that are -
> 
> Annoying
> 
> ...


actually I followed the sensible plan and stuck wiv it so fuk u hahaha

I want a divorce! :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> i like women when they sweat abit lol. not like "i dunno how to have a bath smell" but the "i have been for a jog and im sweaty" kind of smell


yes that's what I mean I like when they smell like they been working on the farm all day

but some people sweat better than others

I don't like it when it smells grapefruity

like earthy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> actually I followed the sensible plan and stuck wiv it so fuk u hahaha
> 
> I want a divorce! :whistling:


Fine!!! Be like that.

I hate not hating you!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> yes that's what I mean I like when they smell like they been working on the farm all day
> 
> but some people sweat better than others
> 
> ...


I take it you don't like gingers then? They all smell like soil. And p1ss. Lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> yes that's what I mean I like when they smell like they been working on the farm all day
> 
> but some people sweat better than others
> 
> ...


i sweat walking up and down peoples stairs all day moving boards about, dont think i smell grapefruity haha. will that do it for ya?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fine!!! Be like that.
> 
> I hate not hating you!!!!! Lol.


haha fair play to you lad I like it when a man knows when he wrong


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> haha fair play to you lad I like it when a man knows when he wrong


Oh when did I say I'm wrong? I'm never wrong!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> i sweat walking up and down peoples stairs all day moving boards about, dont think i smell grapefruity haha. will that do it for ya?


yes that sounds nice and I fit ur chubby description so luks like we got a match made in ukm

im demanding by the way only want attention on me and ill break ur legs if u luk else where


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> haha fair play to you lad I like it when a man knows when he wrong


Think suprakill4 is straight mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> yes that sounds nice and I fit ur chubby description so luks like we got a match made in ukm
> 
> im demanding by the way only want attention on me and ill break ur legs if u luk else where


fair enough  . you dont look chubby on your pic there


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> There all over the place over there ain't they? Some look like women others are horrificly bad lol I watched that ladyboys documentary


"documentary"


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> fair enough  . you dont look chubby on your pic there


yea that's the kind of flattery I love lmao #smooth


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yes that's what I mean I like when they smell like they been working on the farm all day
> 
> but some people sweat better than others
> 
> ...


You want them to smell like cosw **** and sheep dip?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> yea that's the kind of flattery I love lmao #smooth


i wouldnt say flattery, that comes on our date. im just saying what i see


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Miles wi legs out and heel if it's a great day.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> You want them to smell like cosw **** and sheep dip?


Wtf is sheep dip? The latest musclefood product?


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Getting the Mrs in doggy and making her wear a saucepan on her head whilst i clang it with a wooden spoon singing god save the queen.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm surprised this ain't come up more lol


The bodies on them are fantastic mate, far more fellas than let on definitely would!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Proper unclassy [email protected] who are fit! You know the kind you wouldn't take on a date and definitely wouldn't take home to meet your Mum but she knows it! Probably why I love a night out in Newcastle so much!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

00alawre said:


> Getting the Mrs in doggy and making her wear a saucepan on her head whilst i clang it with a wooden spoon singing god save the queen.


That I would pay to see lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> The bodies on them are fantastic mate, far more fellas than let on definitely would!


I was watching sexectra or something like it and they said 90% of tranny porn is watched by straight males


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I was watching sexectra or something like it and they said 90% of tranny porn is watched by straight males


tranny porn....? is that a hairy fat bloke in a dress or a shemale? huge difference imho lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tiny tiny skinny birds, especially if I'm standing right next to them.

No rapey.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> tranny porn....? is that a hairy fat bloke in a dress or a shemale? huge difference imho lol


I class she males as the Thai lot everyone else is a tranny in my book lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Tiny tiny skinny birds, especially if I'm standing right next to them.
> 
> No rapey.


There's one of them working in currys by me... I could throw her round my bedroom all day


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Pretty and feminine shemale's are definitely confusing.

I have spent a month in Thailand for the past 4 years, they become even more confusing after drinking your own bodyweight in beer :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bulldozer said:


> Pretty and feminine shemale's are definitely confusing.
> 
> I have spent a month in Thailand for the past 4 years, they become even more confusing after drinking your own bodyweight in beer :whistling:


I'd bang a shemale no problem.

No gay.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lorraine Kelly.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Bulldozer said:


> Pretty and feminine shemale's are definitely confusing.
> 
> I have spent a month in Thailand for the past 4 years, they become even more confusing after drinking your own bodyweight in beer :whistling:


So did you give her/him a reach round fella?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Gary29 said:


> I'd bang a shemale no problem.
> 
> No gay.


It's only gay if you take it mate. :lol:


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That I would pay to see lol


How much you offering? haha


----------

